# Trennung zwischen Kirche und Staat  Global / besonders in deutschland



## Yassen (12. Juli 2013)

Hallo an alle da es bereit in einem anderen thread eine große off topic disskusion gegeben hat und diese weiter geht, bin ich der meinung das es dafür auch einen thread geben muss in den diese disskusion verlagert werden kann. es geht um disen thread ab dem verlinkten post : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...r-setzt-mursi-ab-meinungen-5.html#post5430057

Ich gebe hier mal ein paar meinugen als zitat wieder um die disskusion einzuleiten. :



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Staat und Kirche sind in Deutschland  nicht getrennt. Wir haben kirchliche Vertreter in jedem zweiten  Ausschuss sitzen, wir haben regelmäßige Treffen zwischen  Kirchenvertretern und Regierungsmitgliedern, wir gestalten Gesetze nach  unserer "christlichen Tradition", der deutsche Staat finanziert mit  gigantischen Summen kirchliche Einrichtungen, die Kirche genießt  exklusive Sonderrechte und spezifische Gesetze, sie hat  Verwaltungshoheit über Bereiche staatlicher Universitäten, wir haben  kirchliche Zwangsindoktrination in unseren  Bildungseinrchtungen,......... (man kann die Liste sicherlich sehr weit  fortsetzen, nachdem man den Brechreiz überwunden hat) Und unsere  Regierungschefin ist afaik auch auf Gott vereidigt - und damit sind  weder Yawehe noch Allah gemeint (von unserem Präsidenten braucht man gar  nicht erst zu reden).
> Selbst die größten Wirtschaftsverteter dürften weniger Einfluss und Sonderstatus haben, als die Kirche in Deutschland.





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Schlimm genug, dass es eine  "Kirchensteuer" überhaupt gibt (ich würde meine Rechnungen auch gerne  mal vom Finanzamt eintreiben lassen können...), aber diesen Austritt  musst du auch noch zusätzlich bezahlen. Und die gesamten Zuwendungen zur  Kirche, die gleich ganz über den Staatshaushalt laufen, zahlst du  danach auch weiterhin mit deinen Steuern. Viel mehr kostenlosen Service  kann sich die Kirche wohl kaum wünschen, oder?
> 
> Häh? Wo zeigt sich  da bitte schön ein Abhängigkeitsverhältnis? Macht der Staat an irgend  einer Stelle Vorschriften? Setzt er auch nur die in der Verfassung  festgeschriebenen Grundrechte (z.B. keine Diskriminierung aufgrund der  Religionszugehörigkeit) durch? Nein. De facto fordert die Kirche gelt  und erhält es kommentarlos, darf es anschließend nach belieben für ihre  Zwecke und zur Aufbesserung ihres Rufes einsetzen. Der Staat tritt hier  nicht als übergeordnete Geberinstanz auf, sondern als untergeordneter  Abgabenzahler.
> 
> ...


 



Threshold schrieb:


> Das weiß ich. Aber du kanst aus der Kirche austreten und dann bezhalst du keine Kirchensteuer mehr.
> Dass kirchliche Einrichtungen wie die Caritas oder die Diakonie zu 100% vom Staat bezahlt werden ist auch bekannt.
> Aber das hat nichts damit zu tun dass Staat und Kirche nicht voneinander unabhängig sind.
> Eher ist die Kirche vom Staat abhängig denn ohne sein Wohlwollen gibt es die Kirche in der form nicht.
> ...






Seeefe schrieb:


> Da kann man auch nichts gegen machen, die letzten  Jahrhunderte war Deutschland halt Christlich, das verfliegt ja nicht von  einem auf den anderen Tag. Finde ich aber auch garnicht schlimm, steht  halt ne Kirche im Dorf, oder ein Kreuz an der Wand im Rathaus.
> 
> Ich  finde aber die Aussage, der Staat in Deutschland sei von der Kirche  nicht wirklich getrennt, nur weil die Kirche ihre Einnahmen über die  Steuer abwicklet, finde ich fragwürdig.
> 
> ...



Jedem dem ein zitat fehlt darf es noch selber posten.

Mfg yassen

Ps:
@ all: bitte sachlich diskutieren
@moderation verschiebt das Thema wenn es woanders besser passt. Ich habe es nur erstellt aufgrundlage dieses postes:



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wir sind sehr dankbar dafür, wenn  uns jemand Arbeit wegnimmt  (Ernst gemeint: Man muss z.B. auch nicht  auf nen Mod warten, wenn in einem Thread was schief läuft, sondern kann  auch als normaler User mal darauf hinweisen, dass es sowas wie Regeln  gibt)
> Freiwillig einen Thread splitten mache ich eigentlich nur, wenn  die Offtopic-Diskussion zu viele saubere, durchdachte Posts enthält,  als dass man sie einfach löschen könnte und die Ausgangsdisskusion noch  zu aktiv ist, um das ganze Ding einfach zu schließen. Denn so ein Split  ist in der Tat ganz schnell mal 30-60 Minuten Arbeit und eigentlich hat  man dann doch noch anderes mit seiner Freizeit vor...
> 
> In diesem  Fall diesem Fall ist das Starten eines neuen Threads übrigens auch mit  relativ wenig Aufwand verbunden - man kann ja einfach die vorhandenen  Posts zitieren und verlinken und direkt einsteigen, ohne erstmal  langwierig Grundinformationen rauszukramen.


----------



## Monsjo (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Trennung zwischen Kirche und Staat in Deutschland*

Ich stimme zu!

Alleine Das wir von der CDU regiert werden zeigt, dass es in Deutschland keine Trennung gibt. Außerdem ist eine Unverschämtheit das man für manche Arbeitsstellen immernoch diesen Verein beitreten muss


----------



## Scalon (12. Juli 2013)

Beziehst du das jetzt auf C in CDU oder hast du dafür auch eine politische Begründung?


----------



## Pagz (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Trennung zwischen Kirche und Staat in Deutschland*

Natürlich ist Deutschland säkularisiert. Hier haben Kirchen sogar ein eigenes, vom Staat(und GG)  unabhängiges Arbeitsrecht
Nein, aber ernsthaft: Ich finde es eine Unverschämtheit, dass Kirchen in Kindergärten/Studentenwohnheimen/Krankenhäusern etc., die zu 90% vom Staat finanziert werden, bestimmen dürfen, wer dort arbeitet, bzw. in dem Wohnheim wohnen darf
Beispiel: Versucht mal als muslimische Erzieher/Erzieherin (am besten noch schwul oder geschieden) eine vernünftige Arbeit zu finden. Viel Glück! Wo ist da bitte die Religionsfreiheit?


----------



## Monsjo (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Trennung zwischen Kirche und Staat in Deutschland*

Guck dir mal das Parteiprogamm besonders das der CSU. 

Und z.B. in Bethel bekommt man nur einen Job, wenn du in der Kirche bist.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Trennung zwischen Kirche und Staat in Deutschland*

Man kann viel weiter zurück gehen:
Im Prinzip läßt sich beinahe jedes Gesetz auf eines der 10 Gebote runterbrechen/zurückführen.

Man kann auch garnicht erwarten, das Kirche und Staat völlig voneinander getrennt sind, schließlich basieren sämtliche westliche/abendländische Nationen auf christlichen Prinzipien und wenn man noch weiter zurück geht, muß man sich eingestehen, das das Christentum nur ein Ableger des Judentums ist.

In einer Demokratie muß außerdem erlaubt sein, das sich auch kirchlich orientierte Partien wie die CDU bilden/gründen und gewählt/an die Macht kommen dürfen.
Ebenso muß eine echte Demokratie leider auch rechtsgerichtete Parteien aushalten können - oder kommunistisch-sozialistische.

Das Problem, was ich in dieser Diskussion aber sehe, ist, das die wenigsten wirklich wissen, was es mit der Trennung von Kirche und Staat auf sich hat, warum, wieso, weshalb und wie weit.
Denn das eine Partei wie die CDU regiert, bedeutet nicht, das es keine Trennung von Kirche und Staat gibt.

Die Trennung von Kirche und Staat bedeutet nur, das es keine Staatsreligion gibt, also auch andere Religionsgemeinschaften ihren Glauben frei und öffentlich ausüben dürfen, ohne Repressalien durch staatliche Organe befürchten zu müssen, solange sie sich verfassungskonform benehmen. Außerdem bedeutet es, das es auch keine Theokratie gibt, als keinen durch einen Gott welcher Art auch immer eingesetzten Regenten, einen "König durch Gottes Gnaden", einen "Sohn des Sonnengottes" oder was auch immer.
Viel mehr bedeutet der feststehende Begriff "Trennung von Kirche und Staat" nicht.

/edit:
Das man in der Kirche sein muß, um in Diakonien etc arbeiten zu können, ja, darüber kann man streiten.
Schließlich darf niemand diskriminiert werden wegen Homosexualität etc. Aber wegen der Religion dürfen kirchliche Träger einen Bewerber ablehnen.
Ich denke auch, hier muß das Gestzt über arbeitet werden.
Denn eigentlich besitzt der Staat ein Rechtsmonopol.


----------



## Pagz (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Trennung zwischen Kirche und Staat in Deutschland*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Die Trennung von Kirche und Staat bedeutet nur, das es keine Staatsreligion gibt, also auch andere Religionsgemeinschaften ihren Glauben frei und öffentlich ausüben dürfen, ohne Repressalien durch staatliche Organe befürchten zu müssen, solange sie sich verfassungskonform benehmen. Außerdem bedeutet es, das es auch keine Theokratie gibt, als keinen durch einen Gott welcher Art auch immer eingesetzten Regenten, einen "König durch Gottes Gnaden", einen "Sohn des Sonnengottes" oder was auch immer.
> Viel mehr bedeutet der feststehende Begriff "Trennung von Kirche und Staat" nicht.



Genau hier sehe ich ein Problem. Eigenes Arbeitsrecht hin oder her. Es kann meiner Meinung nicht sein, dass man in einem zu >95% vom Staat finanzierten Kindergarten gefeuert wird, nur weil man aus der katholischen Kirche austritt, schwul ist, sich scheiden lässt etc. Das ist für mich genau der Punkt, den du angesprochen hast, nämlich dass man seinen Glauben/Nicht-Glauben nicht mehr frei ausüben darf


----------



## Monsjo (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Trennung zwischen Kirche und Staat in Deutschland*

Reden wir eig. nur über das Christentum in Deutschland, oder über alle religösen Gemeinschaften?


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Trennung zwischen Kirche und Staat in Deutschland*



Pagz schrieb:


> zu 90% vom Staat finanziert


 


Pagz schrieb:


> zu >95% vom Staat finanzierten



Na, gleich sind es 98%, dann 99,5%, dann mehr als 99,9%....das steigert sich aber schnell bei Dir 
Erstmal solltest Du solche Zahlen belegen, bevor Du inflationär damit um Dich wirfst.
Zum zweiten, ja, das Geld stammt vom Staat, der es aber auch im Namen der Kirche unter dem Begriff "Kirchensteuer" eingenommen hat.
Und nicht jeder zahlt Kirchensteuer.
So gesehen finanzieren nur Kirchenmitglieder diese Einrichtungen und nicht der Staat.
Die Kirchensteuer sind zweckgebundene finanzielle Mittel.

Man könnte sich fragen, warum denn überhaupt der Staat die Krichensteuer einzieht und der Punkt ist, das die sozialen Leistungen, die über die Kirchengemeinden laufen, einen Großteil unseres sozialen Netzes ausmachen.
Ohne Kirchensteuer fielen viele Kindergärten, Krankenhäuser etc weg.
Von daher ist es erstmal schonmal gut, das es die Kirchensteuer gibt.

Von daher kann man vielleicht verstehen, warum zB Diakonien Bewerber ablehnen, die keine Kirchensteuer zahlen. Ob man es gut findet, ist ne andere Frage.
Und das gleiche gilt dann natürlich für die Nutzung kirchlicher Einrichtungen.

Beides ändert aber nichts daran, das Du Deinen Glauben oder Nicht-Glauben durchaus frei und öffentlich ausüben darfst.
Du mußt Dir dann halt nur einen anderen Arbeitgeber suchen.



Monsjo schrieb:


> Reden wir eig. nur über das Christentum in Deutschland, oder über alle religösen Gemeinschaften?


Ich reden über Trennung von Staat und Kirche im Allgemeinen. Das betrifft also alle Staaten, die das in ihrer Verfassung verankert haben und damit gilt es auch für alle Religionen, die in diesen Staaten präsent sind.


----------



## Monsjo (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Trennung zwischen Kirche und Staat in Deutschland*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Du mußt Dir dann halt nur einen anderen Arbeitgeber suchen.


  Nicht dein ernst, oder? Du erzählst das Kirche und Staat getrennt sind, und dann findest du es in Ordnung das eine Gemeinschaft mich aus meinem Job wirft, der nichts mit meinem Glauben zutun hat? Hb ich dich jetzt falsch verstanden?


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Trennung zwischen Kirche und Staat in Deutschland*

Interessanterweise fordert bisher nur die LINKE ein Ende der Staatsleistungen, welche sich seit 1803, also seit 210 Jahren "bewährt" haben, die anderen Parteien haben es damit lt. Artikel nicht oder nicht besonders eilig.
Allein seit Gründung der BRD sind fast 15 Milliarden Euro für Personalausgaben der beiden hauptamtlichen Kirchen geflossen.

Money Quote:



> Die Linkspartei würde das gern ändern. In ihrem Gesetzentwurf  schlägt sie zur Ablösung der vermeintlichen Ansprüche „eine einmalige  Entschädigungszahlung in Höhe des Zehnfachen des zum Zeitpunkt des  Inkrafttretens dieses Gesetzes gezahlten Jahresbeitrags“. Das wären  gegenwärtig rund 4,75 Milliarden Euro.                       Die Kirchen geben sich zwar  gesprächsbereit, doch wie ernst sie es damit meinen, ist umstritten. Auf  jeden Fall halten sie diese Summe für viel zu niedrig. Die  Vorstellungen reichen bis hin zum 40-Fachen der jährlichen  Staatszahlungen.


In der Form möchte ich mein Maul auch mal aufreißen können!


----------



## Threshold (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Trennung zwischen Kirche und Staat in Deutschland*

Offiziell exisitert in Deutschland auch kein Laizismus.
Von daher ist es eigentlich egal wie das nun gehandhabt wird.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Trennung zwischen Kirche und Staat in Deutschland*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Man könnte sich fragen, warum denn überhaupt der Staat die Krichensteuer einzieht und der Punkt ist, das die sozialen Leistungen, die über die Kirchengemeinden laufen, einen Großteil unseres sozialen Netzes ausmachen.
> Ohne Kirchensteuer fielen viele Kindergärten, Krankenhäuser etc weg.
> Von daher ist es erstmal schonmal gut, das es die Kirchensteuer gibt.



Es ist ein Irrtum anzunehmen, nur diejenigen die Kirchensteuer entrichten, finanzieren die "sozialen Wohltaten" der beiden Amtskirchen, denn im Endeffekt werden alle Steuerzahler nach einem festen Schlüssel veranschlagt - Privatfernsehen ist ja auch nicht umsonst, sondern ob man es will oder nicht, durch jeden Kauf einer Ware im Supermarkt finanzieren wir indirekt Privatfernsehen mit, bei der Finanzierung der Kirchen ist es nicht anders.


----------



## Supeq (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Trennung zwischen Kirche und Staat in Deutschland*



Pagz schrieb:


> Natürlich ist Deutschland säkularisiert. Hier haben Kirchen sogar ein eigenes, vom Staat(und GG)  unabhängiges Arbeitsrecht
> Nein, aber ernsthaft: Ich finde es eine Unverschämtheit, dass Kirchen in Kindergärten/Studentenwohnheimen/Krankenhäusern etc., die zu 90% vom Staat finanziert werden, bestimmen dürfen, wer dort arbeitet, bzw. in dem Wohnheim wohnen darf
> Beispiel: Versucht mal als muslimische Erzieher/Erzieherin (am besten noch schwul oder geschieden) eine vernünftige Arbeit zu finden. Viel Glück! Wo ist da bitte die Religionsfreiheit?



Wenn man seine Kinder in einen christlichen Kindergarten oder seine Eltern in ein christliches Altersheim gibt, dann erwartet man auch das dort christliche Werte vermittelt werden. Ganz normal das die Personaler ihre Angestellten dann anhand dieser Kriterien auswählen. 

Versuch doch mal als Hetero nen Job in einer Schwulenbar zu bekommen oder als Atheist in der türkischen Teestube... wird auch nicht klappen  Ganz einfach weil es schlecht fürs Geschäft ist!


----------



## Threshold (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Trennung zwischen Kirche und Staat in Deutschland*



Supeq schrieb:


> Versuch doch mal als Hetero nen Job in einer Schwulenbar zu bekommen oder als Atheist in der türkischen Teestube... wird auch nicht klappen


 
Wieso sollte das nicht klappen?
Den Bar Besitzer ist es doch völlig ralle ob du eine Hete bist oder nicht.
Und in türkischen Läden arbeiten meist nud Türken. 
Ist aber woanders nicht anders. Ich kenne jetzt keinen Deutschen der ein chinesischen Restaurant betreibt.


----------



## Pagz (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Trennung zwischen Kirche und Staat in Deutschland*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Na, gleich sind es 98%, dann 99,5%, dann mehr als 99,9%....das steigert sich aber schnell bei Dir


Das variert von Einrichtung zu Einrichtung, deswegen gibt es auch keine festen Zahlen


> Erstmal solltest Du solche Zahlen belegen, bevor Du inflationär damit um Dich wirfst.


Erinnerst du dich noch an den Fall, bei dem eine vergewaltigte Frau von einem katholischen Krankenhaus abgewiesen wurde, weil die Pille danach gegen die kirchlichen Grundsätze geht?
Dieses Krankenhaus wurde zu 100% vom Staat finanziert:
"Zu 100 Prozent öffentlich finanziert" | Telepolis
Noch ein Artikel:
Kirchliche Trägerschaft - Aktuelle Stunde
Zitat: " Doch was leistet die Kirche dafür in ihren Einrichtungen? Die Antwort  ist ernüchternd. Bei Altenheimen und Krankenhäusern trägt der Träger  Kirche nichts. Bei Kitas ist das unterschiedlich. Im Schnitt trägt die  Kirche fünf Prozent der Kosten, die öffentliche Hand 95 Prozent. Sie  finanzieren sich vollständig aus Kassenbeiträgen und Steuermitteln."






> Zum zweiten, ja, das Geld stammt vom Staat, der es aber auch im Namen der Kirche unter dem Begriff "Kirchensteuer" eingenommen hat.
> Und nicht jeder zahlt Kirchensteuer.
> So gesehen finanzieren nur Kirchenmitglieder diese Einrichtungen und nicht der Staat.
> Die Kirchensteuer sind zweckgebundene finanzielle Mittel.


Nein, die Kirchensteuer ist davon unabhängig. 
Neue Berechnungen: Staat stützt Kirchen mit Milliarden - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Das Gehalt bzw die Pension von Bischöfen wird zum Beispiel in Bayern komplett vom Staat getragen. Und das Geld kommt nicht aus der Kirchensteuer




> Man könnte sich fragen, warum denn überhaupt der Staat die Krichensteuer einzieht und der Punkt ist, das die sozialen Leistungen, die über die Kirchengemeinden laufen, einen Großteil unseres sozialen Netzes ausmachen.
> Ohne Kirchensteuer fielen viele Kindergärten, Krankenhäuser etc weg.
> Von daher ist es erstmal schonmal gut, das es die Kirchensteuer gibt.


Vielleicht verstehst du mich falsch: Ich bin nicht gegen Kirchensteuer oder auch Subventionen vom Staat. Ich bin aber dagegen, dass die Kirche in kirchlichen Einrichtungen über das GG hinweg bestimmen darf, was passiert, obwohl diese Einrichtungen größtenteils vom Staat bezahlt werden



> Von daher kann man vielleicht verstehen, warum zB Diakonien Bewerber ablehnen, die keine Kirchensteuer zahlen. Ob man es gut findet, ist ne andere Frage.
> Und das gleiche gilt dann natürlich für die Nutzung kirchlicher Einrichtungen.


Bei Diakonien kann ich es noch eher verstehen. Aber wie schon gesgat: Wenn in einem Kindergarten, der zu 95% vom Staat finanziert wird, jemand gefeuert wird, weil er schwul ist oder sich hat scheiden lassen, dann passt das nicht wircklich in mein Bild von einem säkularisierten Staat



> Beides ändert aber nichts daran, das Du Deinen Glauben oder Nicht-Glauben durchaus frei und öffentlich ausüben darfst.
> Du mußt Dir dann halt nur einen anderen Arbeitgeber suchen.


Wie gesagt: Versuche doch mal in Deutschland (und besonders Bayern) eine Stelle als Erzieher zu finden, die nicht bei einer christliche Kirche ist. Natürlich geht das auch, aber man hat es doch entschieden schwerer als ein vergleichbarer Kandidat, der die christlichen  Normen erfüllt. Und das darf meiner Meinung nach einfach nicht sein



> Ich reden über Trennung von Staat und Kirche im Allgemeinen. Das betrifft also alle Staaten, die das in ihrer Verfassung verankert haben und damit gilt es auch für alle Religionen, die in diesen Staaten präsent sind.


Die Verfassung hilft leider nicht viel, wenn die Kirchen bei ihrem Arbeitsrecht nicht daran gebunde sind



Supeq schrieb:


> Wenn man seine Kinder in einen christlichen   Kindergarten oder seine Eltern in ein christliches Altersheim gibt, dann   erwartet man auch das dort christliche Werte vermittelt werden. Ganz   normal das die Personaler ihre Angestellten dann anhand dieser Kriterien   auswählen.
> 
> Versuch doch mal als Hetero nen Job in einer  Schwulenbar zu bekommen  oder als Atheist in der türkischen Teestube...  wird auch nicht klappen


Die türkische Teestube und die Schwulenbar werden aber auch nicht zu 95% aus öffentlicher Hand finanziert


----------



## Monsjo (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Trennung zwischen Kirche und Staat in Deutschland*



Supeq schrieb:


> Wenn man seine Kinder in einen christlichen Kindergarten oder seine Eltern in ein christliches Altersheim gibt, dann erwartet man auch das dort christliche Werte. Das erwarten die Kunden so ^^
> Versuch doch mal als Hetero nen Job in einer Schwulenbar zu bekommen oder als Atheist in der türkischen Teestube... wird auch nicht klappen


 
Und alle Türken sind Moslems? Und bei meinem Aussehen bekomm ich in jeder Bar einen Job 

Ich hab nichts gegen Kindergärten die ihre Religion verbreiten, trotzdem sollte ich mit meinen persönlichen Vorstellungen dort arbeiten dürfen!


----------



## Andrej (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Trennung zwischen Kirche und Staat in Deutschland*

Es gibt ja einen Grund,wieso der Staat die Kirche finanziert.Leider finde ich nicht wann es beschlossen wurde und wie das Gesetzt heißt.
Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere,übergab die Kirche ihre Besitztümer an den Staat,der Staat im Gegenzug verpflichtete sich die Kirche aus den Steuereinnahmen zu finanzieren.


----------



## Threshold (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Trennung zwischen Kirche und Staat in Deutschland*



Monsjo schrieb:


> Ich hab nichts gegen Kindergärten die ihre Religion verbreiten, trotzdem sollte ich mit meinen persönlichen Vorstellungen dort arbeiten dürfen!


 
Aber gerade kleine Kinder kannst du extrem beeinflussen und mich würde es stören wenn die Betreiber Nonnen als Kindergärtner hätten.
Bei uns gibt es auch einen christlichen Kindergarten -- oder 3?  -- aber der Träger ist halt kirchlich. Mehr passiert da nicht.
Da wird kein Vater Unser täglich herunter geleiert oder sonst was.
Andererseits will ich auch keine Kindergarten haben bei dem die Kinder jeden Tag ihren Eid auf die Fahne schwören.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Trennung zwischen Kirche und Staat in Deutschland*



Monsjo schrieb:


> Nicht dein ernst, oder? Du erzählst das Kirche und Staat getrennt sind, und dann findest du es in Ordnung das eine Gemeinschaft mich aus meinem Job wirft, der nichts mit meinem Glauben zutun hat? Hb ich dich jetzt falsch verstanden?


Wenn Dein Job zb Erzieher ist, dann kannst Du ihn auch in einer nicht-kirchlichen Einrichtung ausüben.
Du bist nicht gezwungen, einen Glauben an zu nehmen, um Deinen Job aus zu führen.
Wenn Du in einer kirchlichen Institution arbeiten willst, finde ich es persönlich in Ordnung, wenn sie dafür erwarten, das Du auch in der Kirche bist.
Das ist in anderen Jobs genauso. Du kannst nicht gegen Atomkraft wettern und bei Vattenfall arbeiten - zumindest war das bis zue Energiewende so.



Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Es ist ein Irrtum anzunehmen, nur diejenigen die Kirchensteuer entrichten, finanzieren die "sozialen Wohltaten" der beiden Amtskirchen, denn im Endeffekt werden alle Steuerzahler nach einem festen Schlüssel veranschlagt - Privatfernsehen ist ja auch nicht umsonst, sondern ob man es will oder nicht, durch jeden Kauf einer Ware im Supermarkt finanzieren wir indirekt Privatfernsehen mit, bei der Finanzierung der Kirchen ist es nicht anders.


Subventionen sind immer ein anderes Thema. Allerdings machen die oft nur einen Teil der Fianzierung solcher Einrichtungen aus. Das gilt fürs Privatfernsehen ebenso wie für kirchliche Einrichtungen. Und die Vorgaben, ob etwas subventionswürdig ist, ändert sich mit beinahe jedem Regierungswechsel - und das nicht nur auf Bundesebene.


----------



## Threshold (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Trennung zwischen Kirche und Staat in Deutschland*



Andrej schrieb:


> Leider finde ich nicht wann es beschlossen wurde und wie das Gesetzt heißt.



Das steht in Artikel 140 des Grundgesetzes welcher auf die Weimarer Repuiblik aufbaut.
Allerdings kenne ich den Wortlaut nicht.


----------



## Pagz (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Trennung zwischen Kirche und Staat in Deutschland*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Das ist in anderen Jobs genauso. Du kannst nicht gegen Atomkraft wettern und bei Vattenfall arbeiten - zumindest war das bis zue Energiewende so.


Nochmal: Wenn eine Fima, die ihre Mitarbeiter zu 100% selbst bezahlt entscheidet, dass ein Bewerber nicht mit dem Leitbild der Firma vereinbar ist, dann ist das eine Sache. Etwas ganz anderes ist es aber, wenn die Kirche allein bestimmen darf, wer in einer Einrichtung arbeiten darf und wer nicht, obwohl sie nur 5% der Kosten trägt

Hier übrigends noch eine Quelle aus der konzervativen FAZ, damit keiner behauptet, ich würde nur linke Propaganda verlinken 
http://www.faz.net/aktuell/wirtscha...on-den-heiden-finanzieren-laesst-1613336.html


----------



## Yassen (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Trennung zwischen Kirche und Staat in Deutschland*

Also es klappt ja gut mit tdem thread. Ich will nur noch mal was festlegen:

*Kirche = Die Katholische und die evangelische Kirche (christlichen Kirchenverbände (römisch-kathlisch, EKD))*

Auch muss ich sage das wenn man in einer kirche arbeiten will finde ich es legtim das man den Glauben haben muss.  Oder das man bestimmte Werte lebt. Außerdem nur weil sich unsere gesetzte auf "Liebe deinen nächsten wie dich selbst" zurückführen lassen, sind die gesetze noch lange nicht mit der Kirche in verbindung zu bringen.

Sonst @ all weiter so, eine schöne sachliche Disskusion.


----------



## Monsjo (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Trennung zwischen Kirche und Staat in Deutschland*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Wenn Dein Job zb Erzieher ist, dann kannst Du ihn auch in einer nicht-kirchlichen Einrichtung ausüben.
> Du bist nicht gezwungen, einen Glauben an zu nehmen, um Deinen Job aus zu führen.
> Wenn Du in einer kirchlichen Institution arbeiten willst, finde ich es persönlich in Ordnung, wenn sie dafür erwarten, das Du auch in der Kirche bist.
> Das ist in anderen Jobs genauso. Du kannst nicht gegen Atomkraft wettern und bei Vattenfall arbeiten - zumindest war das bis zue Energiewende so.
> ...


----------



## Threshold (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Trennung zwischen Kirche und Staat in Deutschland*



Yassen schrieb:


> Also es klappt ja gut mit tdem thread. Ich will nur noch mal was festlegen:


 
Ich hätte mich aber sehr gefreut wenn du auch andere Staaten mit eingebracht hättest bzw. dass etwas allgeimeiner gehalten denn Deutschland ist nicht der Nabel der Welt.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Trennung zwischen Kirche und Staat in Deutschland*



Pagz schrieb:


> Erinnerst du dich noch an den Fall, bei dem eine vergewaltigte Frau von einem katholischen Krankenhaus abgewiesen wurde, weil die Pille danach gegen die kirchlichen Grundsätze geht?


Ja.



> Dieses Krankenhaus wurde zu 100% vom Staat finanziert:
> "Zu 100 Prozent öffentlich finanziert" | Telepolis
> Noch ein Artikel:
> Kirchliche Trägerschaft - Aktuelle Stunde
> Zitat: " Doch was leistet die Kirche dafür in ihren Einrichtungen? Die Antwort  ist ernüchternd. Bei Altenheimen und Krankenhäusern trägt der Träger  Kirche nichts. Bei Kitas ist das unterschiedlich. Im Schnitt trägt die  Kirche fünf Prozent der Kosten, die öffentliche Hand 95 Prozent. Sie  finanzieren sich vollständig aus Kassenbeiträgen und Steuermitteln."


Oaky, das ist krass und das wußte ich nicht.
Aber es stellt sich die Frage, ob das für alle kirchlichen Einrichtungen gilt?




> Nein, die Kirchensteuer ist davon unabhängig.
> Neue Berechnungen: Staat stützt Kirchen mit Milliarden - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> Das Gehalt bzw die Pension von Bischöfen wird zum Beispiel in Bayern komplett vom Staat getragen. Und das Geld kommt nicht aus der Kirchensteuer


Gut, der Freistaat Bayern...das der eigene Wege geht. Ich kann Dir das Gegenbeispiel liefern: in Schleswig-Holstein werden die Pastoren von der Kirche bezahlt, nicht vom Land.
Also kann man diese Aussage nicht pauschalisieren.
Das der Staat die Kirche subventioniert, bezweifel ich nicht. Mit wie vielen Millarden, weiß ich auch nicht. Aber ich behaupte mal, die Summe reicht nicht, um sämtliche kirchlichen Einrichtungen vollständig zu finanzieren. 



> Vielleicht verstehst du mich falsch: Ich bin nicht gegen Kirchensteuer oder auch Subventionen vom Staat. Ich bin aber dagegen, dass die Kirche in kirchlichen Einrichtungen über das GG hinweg bestimmen darf, was passiert, obwohl diese Einrichtungen größtenteils vom Staat bezahlt werden


Hm, soweit ich weiß, staht die Kirche nicht über dem Grundgesetz. Sie hat nur ein eigenes Arbeitsrecht.
Und ich stelle auch hier wieder die Frage: werden sämtliche kirchlichen Einrichtungen zu mehr als 50% vom Staat finanziert?
Oder ist das nur in Bayern so?



> Bei Diakonien kann ich es noch eher verstehen. Aber wie schon gesgat: Wenn in einem Kindergarten, der zu 95% vom Staat finanziert wird, jemand gefeuert wird, weil er schwul ist oder sich hat scheiden lassen, dann passt das nicht wircklich in mein Bild von einem säkularisierten Staat


Ich kann Dir noch ein anderes Beispiel geben, wo man vom Arbeitsgeber eingeschränkt wird:
Als Polizist/Soldat darf man seine politische Meinung nur bedingt frei äußern. In diesen Berufen hat man "neutral" zu sein und jeder politischen Ausrichtung zu dienen, die gerade an der Macht ist und nicht nur der, die einem gefällt.
Es gibt halt einfach ein paar Berufe bzw Arbeitgeber, da muß man "Systemkonform" sein.
Im Übrigen glaube ich, das man auch bei Vattenfall/EON etc nicht lange arbeitet, wenn man öffentlich über zu hohe Energiepreise jammert...



> Wie gesagt: Versuche doch mal in Deutschland (und besonders Bayern) eine Stelle als Erzieher zu finden, die nicht bei einer christliche Kirche ist. Natürlich geht das auch, aber man hat es doch entschieden schwerer als ein vergleichbarer Kandidat, der die christlichen  Normen erfüllt. Und das darf meiner Meinung nach einfach nicht sein


Viel schlimmer: In Bayern und Baden-Würtenberg bieten viele kirchliche Kitas nur Halbtagsbetreuung ohne Mittagessen, denn die Frau hat ja nicht zu arbeiten, sondenr zu Hause am Herd zu sein.
Als Elternteil würde ich von daher eh schon immer eher nur zu einer staatlichen Kita gehen.
Warum also würdest Du unbedingt in einer kirchlichen arbeiten wollen, abgesehen davon, das es schwerer ist in eine staatliche Kita zu kommen?
Außerdem kannst Du es außerhalb von Bayern probieren. Viele müssen wegen ihres Jobs umziehen, dann wohl auch leider Du, oder?
Im übrigen gibt es auch staatliche Kitas, die christliche Normen erfüllen...



> Die Verfassung hilft leider nicht viel, wenn die Kirchen bei ihrem Arbeitsrecht nicht daran gebunde sind


 Ja, aber wenn das der einzige Bereich ist, in dem die Kirche sich nicht dem Staat beugt, dann finde ich das nicht als ausreichend, zu behaupten, es gäbe keine Trennung zwischen Staat und Kirche.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Trennung zwischen Kirche und Staat in Deutschland*

Sorry, Doppelpost. Hätte gedacht, das inzwischen wieder jemand anderes was geschrieben hätte 



Pagz schrieb:


> Nochmal: Wenn eine Fima, die ihre Mitarbeiter zu 100% selbst bezahlt entscheidet, dass ein Bewerber nicht mit dem Leitbild der Firma vereinbar ist, dann ist das eine Sache. Etwas ganz anderes ist es aber, wenn die Kirche allein bestimmen darf, wer in einer Einrichtung arbeiten darf und wer nicht, obwohl sie nur 5% der Kosten trägt
> 
> Hier übrigends noch eine Quelle aus der konzervativen FAZ, damit keiner behauptet, ich würde nur linke Propaganda verlinken
> Violettbuch Kirchenfinanzen: Wie die Kirche sich von den Heiden finanzieren lässt - Wirtschaft - FAZ


Nochmal: Trifft das wirklich für alle kirchlichen Einrichtungen zu, das sie zu mehr als 50% vom Staat finanziert wird? 
 Und nochmal: Nur weil die Kirche ein eigenes Arbeitsrecht hat, heißt es nicht, das Staat und Kirche bei uns in DE nicht getrennt sind.



Monsjo schrieb:


> ich lebe in Bielefeld dort gibt es Bethel. Da wirst du gefeurert sobald du kein Christ bist.
> Und das ist mal eben der größte Arbeitsgeber in sozialen Bereich in der Stadt, wenn ich also jemals was Soziales machen möchte darf ich der Kirche beitreten. Kein anderer Arbeitsgeber dürfte das!


 Nicht umsonst fragt jeder Arbeitsgeber, ob man mobil und flexible ist. Dann solltest Du wohl außerhalb von Bielefeld was suchen.


----------



## Pagz (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Trennung zwischen Kirche und Staat in Deutschland*



X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Oaky, das ist krass und das wußte ich nicht.
> Aber es stellt sich die Frage, ob das für alle kirchlichen Einrichtungen gilt?


Viel mehr gibt es ja nicht. Diakonie wird sicherlich ein bisschen mehr von den Kirchen getragen, aber auch da gibt der Staat kräftig Geld dazu.  Andererseits habe ich auch noch nie von einem Fall gehört, bei dem einem Menschen von der Diakonie nicht geholfen wurde, weil er Muslim ist. (was natürlich nicht heißt, dass es solche Fälle deswegen nicht gibt, ich lese schließlich auch nicht jeden Tag Zeitung)





> Gut, der Freistaat Bayern...das der eigene Wege geht. Ich kann Dir das Gegenbeispiel liefern: in Schleswig-Holstein werden die Pastoren von der Kirche bezahlt, nicht vom Land. Also kann man diese Aussage nicht pauschalisieren.


Ich rede nicht von Pastoren, sondern nur von Bischöfen und die werden soweit ich weiß in ganz Deutschland vom Staat/Land bezahlt



> Das der Staat die Kirche subventioniert, bezweifel ich nicht. Mit wie vielen Millarden, weiß ich auch nicht. Aber ich behaupte mal, die Summe reicht nicht, um sämtliche kirchlichen Einrichtungen vollständig zu finanzieren.


Wie schon gesagt: Ich bin nicht gegen die SUbventionierung von kirchlichen Enirchtungen. Ich finde es nur nicht richtig, dass die Kirche allein über Einrichtungen bestimmen kann, die sie zu 5% mitfinanziert




> Hm, soweit ich weiß, staht die Kirche nicht über dem Grundgesetz. Sie hat nur ein eigenes Arbeitsrecht.


Das ist richtig, meiner Meinung nach verstößt dieses Arbeitsrecht aber gegen das Grundgesetz


> Und ich stelle auch hier wieder die Frage: werden sämtliche kirchlichen Einrichtungen zu mehr als 50% vom Staat finanziert?
> Oder ist das nur in Bayern so?


Wenn du das "sämtliche" weglässt, ist das in ganz Deutschland so



> Ich kann Dir noch ein anderes Beispiel geben, wo man vom Arbeitsgeber eingeschränkt wird:
> Als Polizist/Soldat darf man seine politische Meinung nur bedingt frei äußern. In diesen Berufen hat man "neutral" zu sein und jeder politischen Ausrichtung zu dienen, die gerade an der Macht ist und nicht nur der, die einem gefällt.


Man darf seine politische Meinung schon äußern, nur darf diese nicht antidemokratisch sein. 





> Viel schlimmer: In Bayern und Baden-Würtenberg bieten viele kirchliche Kitas nur Halbtagsbetreuung ohne Mittagessen, denn die Frau hat ja nicht zu arbeiten, sondenr zu Hause am Herd zu sein.
> Als Elternteil würde ich von daher eh schon immer eher nur zu einer staatlichen Kita gehen.
> Warum also würdest Du unbedingt in einer kirchlichen arbeiten wollen, abgesehen davon, das es schwerer ist in eine staatliche Kita zu kommen?
> Außerdem kannst Du es außerhalb von Bayern probieren. Viele müssen wegen ihres Jobs umziehen, dann wohl auch leider Du, oder?
> Im übrigen gibt es auch staatliche Kitas, die christliche Normen erfüllen...


Ich bin übrigends kein Erzieher, falls hier Missverständnisse aufkommen 
Sicherlich muss man auch als Erzieher unter Umständen bereit sein, seinen Wohnsitz zu ändern. Darum geht es mir aber nicht. Mir geht es um die Chancengleichheit. Jeder Erzieher, ob Moslem, Christ, schwul, geschieden..., sollte die gleichen Arbeitsmöglichkeiten haben




> Ja, aber wenn das der einzige Bereich ist, in dem die Kirche sich nicht dem Staat beugt, dann finde ich das nicht als ausreichend, zu behaupten, es gäbe keine Trennung zwischen Staat und Kirche.


Das stimmt. Ich habe auch nicht behauptet, dass es diese Trennung nicht gibt. 
Wenn man den Lobbyismus als nichtdemokratisch kritisiert heißt das ja auch noch lange nicht, dass wir hier nicht in einer Demokratie leben


----------



## Yassen (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Trennung zwischen Kirche und Staat in Deutschland*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hätte mich aber sehr gefreut wenn du auch andere Staaten mit eingebracht hättest bzw. dass etwas allgeimeiner gehalten denn Deutschland ist nicht der Nabel der Welt.


 
ja ich habe die Überschrift mal geändert aber du siehts wennn wir das noch auf die ganze welt ausweitem dann blickt keiner mehr durch. zugleich kann man z.B. den Iran schlecht mit deutschland vergleichen.


----------



## Gilli_Ali_Atör (12. Juli 2013)

Was unterscheidet einen säkularen Staat von einem Staat bei dem Religion und Staat nicht (vollständig) getrennt sind?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Trennung zwischen Kirche und Staat in Deutschland*



Yassen schrieb:


> @moderation verschiebt das Thema wenn es woanders besser passt. Ich habe es nur erstellt aufgrundlage dieses postes:



Das Thema führt "Staat" sogar (zu Recht) im Titel, da ist es im Politikforum sicherlich gut aufgehoben 




X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Man kann viel weiter zurück gehen:
> Im Prinzip läßt sich beinahe jedes Gesetz auf eines der 10 Gebote runterbrechen/zurückführen.



Es ist aber ein Unterschied, ob Gesetze das Konzept von religiösen Geboten aufgreift, die man für richtig hält, oder ob sie von nicht religiösen Institutionen geprägt werden.
Ersteres ist vollkommen legitim, solange es seinen verfassungsgemäßen Weg geht - warum sollte nicht auch in religiösen Texten ein brauchbarer Gesellschaftscodex stecken? Ein paar Jahrtausende relativ gute Erfahrung sind allemal Grund genug, nachzugucken. Und wenn du den Spieß mal umdrehst, dann wurde genau das gemacht - und der Großteil verworfen. Denn die 10 Gebote sind zum Teil zwar so allgemein, dass man fast jedes Gesetz damit verknüpfen kann. Aber einige sind auch so weit an den Themengebieten eines modernen Rechtsstaates vorbei, dass du ~6 der Gebote kaum bis gar nicht in unseren Gesetzen wiederfinden wirst. (Stehlen und Morden sind verboten, Lügen nur stellenweise erlaubt, bereits Ehebrechen ist gesetzlich kaum noch geächtet, begehren darf man, was man will und der Sabbat ist unseren Gesetzen ~genauso egal, wie was für Bildnisse man sich von wie vielen Gottheiten macht)
Wenn dieses "gucken, überdenken, ggf. greifen" umgangen wird, in dem eine Kirche direkt ihre Interessen in Gesetze einfließen lässt, dann ist das alles als andere als richtig, sondern schlichtweg undemokratisch.



> In einer Demokratie muß außerdem erlaubt sein, das sich auch kirchlich orientierte Partien wie die CDU bilden/gründen und gewählt/an die Macht kommen dürfen.
> Ebenso muß eine echte Demokratie leider auch rechtsgerichtete Parteien aushalten können - oder kommunistisch-sozialistische.



Jein. Eine ursprüngliche, pure Demokratie (manchmal auch Demokratur genannt) muss das aushalten - ja. Da darf die Mehrheit ALLES. Nach diesem Verständnis wäre es z.B. auch "demokratisch" gewesen, wenn 1940 die Mehrheit der Deutschen für die Vernichtung der Juden gestimmt hätte (*1pointGodwintoMe  *).
In einem modernen demokratischen Rechtsstaat gibt es aber noch ein paar weitere Elemente. Z.B. unveränderliche Grundrechte (z.B. den Schutz vor religiöser Diskriminierung) und den Schutz des demokratischen Systems selbst (z.B. vor Faschisten - oder auch vor politischen Ausläufern der Kirchen). Bei uns auch den Schutz Eigentums (vor Enteignung z.B. von Konzernbesitzern vor Sozialisten. Interessanterweise ist die Enteignung von Hausbesitzern zugunsten von z.B. Stromkonzernen möglich).
In dieser Form von Demokratie -!unserer Form von Demokratie!- ist es somit erlaubt, wenn sich Leute mit spezifischen Interessen (z.B. christlichen) zu einer Partei zusammenschließen und diese Interessen im politischen Prozess vertreten/durchsetzen. Es sollte aber eigentlich verboten sein, dass sie politische Aufgaben an nicht-demokratische, religiöse Institutionen ihrer Wahl übertragen. Denn auch wenn in einer modernen Demokratie nicht alles geschieht, was die Mehrheit will, darf (eigentlich) umgekehrt weiterhin nichts geschehen, was die Mehrheit nicht will. Die demokratisch legitimierte Regierung muss die Kontrolle behalten und darf z.B. nicht Teile des Bildungsangebotes, der Sozialsysteme oder des Gesundheitssystems der Kirche überlassen.
Macht Angela "so war uns Gott helfe" Merkel aber trotzdem und scheint (wie bei so vielen Dingen) damit durchzukommen 



> Die Trennung von Kirche und Staat bedeutet nur, das es keine Staatsreligion gibt, also auch andere Religionsgemeinschaften ihren Glauben frei und öffentlich ausüben dürfen, ohne Repressalien durch staatliche Organe befürchten zu müssen, solange sie sich verfassungskonform benehmen. Außerdem bedeutet es, das es auch keine Theokratie gibt, als keinen durch einen Gott welcher Art auch immer eingesetzten Regenten, einen "König durch Gottes Gnaden", einen "Sohn des Sonnengottes" oder was auch immer.
> Viel mehr bedeutet der feststehende Begriff "Trennung von Kirche und Staat" nicht.



Nach dieser Definition wären sogar in Saudi-Arabien "Staat und Kirche" getrennt... (denn da ist der Herrscher afaik nicht religiös legitimiert und man darf seinen Glauben frei ausüben, solange man die Verfassung berücksichtigt. Gut, die akzeptiert ausschließlich den Islam als Glauben - aber das ist eine Einschränkung, die deine Definition ja zulässt... . Ganz abgesehen davon, dass auch in Deutschland nicht jeder Glauben als solcher anerkannt wird.)




Monsjo schrieb:


> Reden wir eig. nur über das Christentum in Deutschland, oder über alle religösen Gemeinschaften?


 
Praktisch reden wir nur übers Christentum in Deutschland. Diskussionen über andere Staaten würden wohl, mangels Kenntnissen, schnell in Vorurteils-Flame ausarten und andere Religionsgemeinschaften spielen in Deutschland bislang kaum eine Rolle. (Sieht man von den jüdischen und muslimischen Sonderrechten zur Verstümmelung von Jungen und dem Quälen von Schlachttieren ab. Aber so fragwürdig diese Sondergesetze für sich auch sind - insgesamt sind sie keine große Ausnahme und zudem unter fleißiger Lobbyarbeit der christlichen Kirchen geschaffen bzw. mehrfach bestätigt worden.)




X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Zum zweiten, ja, das Geld stammt vom Staat, der es aber auch im Namen der Kirche unter dem Begriff "Kirchensteuer" eingenommen hat.
> Und nicht jeder zahlt Kirchensteuer.



Ähhhh - nein?
Die Kirchensteuer wird vom Staat eingetrieben, aber nahezu 1:1 an die Kirchen weitergeleitet.
Diverse kirchliche Einrichtungen werden unabhängig davon direkt aus staatlichen Mitteln finanziert, die z.B. über Lohn- oder Mehrwertssteuer eingenommen wurden. Die jeder zahlt.




Supeq schrieb:


> Wenn man seine Kinder in einen christlichen Kindergarten oder seine Eltern in ein christliches Altersheim gibt, dann erwartet man auch das dort christliche Werte vermittelt werden. Ganz normal das die Personaler ihre Angestellten dann anhand dieser Kriterien auswählen.



Ganz abgesehen davon, dass ich keinerlei Wertevermittlung erwarte, wenn ich meine Eltern in ein Altersheim schicke (alten Leuten was vermitteln? Die sollen erstmal die Pflege hinbekommen, ehe sie ihre Zeit mit sowas verschwenden  ), kann man als jemand, der seine Kinder nicht in einen christlichen Kindergarten schickt, aber wohl erwarten, dass man die Indoktrinierung der Kinderer anderer nicht bezahlt. Ich finanziere ja auch nicht die Jugendorganisation der NPD (die dies natürlich deutlich weniger verdient hätte, als christliche Kindergärten - aber, solange sie nicht verboten werden kann, eigentlich den gleichen Anspruch darauf). Spätestens in Krankenhäusern hört der Spaß sowieso ganz auf. Da erwartet der Besucher nämlich geheilt zu werden - und zwar nicht seelisch und auch nicht mit 2000 Jahre alten prinzipien.

Und: Ganz allgemein wäre mal festzuhalten, dass dank der gemeinsamen Wurzeln manch Jude oder Moslem mehr und besser christliche Werte vermitteln könnte, als ein de-facto Atheist, dem Religion egal ist und der die Konfession nur wegen seinen Eltern im Ausweis stehen hat. Wenn kirchliche Einrichtungen also eine faire, nicht diskrimmierende Auswahl treffen wollten (und bitte auf eigene Kosten), dann sollten sie Eignungstests machen, aber nicht nach Lippenbekennntnissen einstellen.



> Versuch doch mal als Hetero nen Job in einer Schwulenbar zu bekommen oder als Atheist in der türkischen Teestube... wird auch nicht klappen  Ganz einfach weil es schlecht fürs Geschäft ist!



Würde damit rechnen, dass beides rein gar kein Problem ist.




Threshold schrieb:


> Und in türkischen Läden arbeiten meist nud Türken.
> Ist aber woanders nicht anders. Ich kenne jetzt keinen Deutschen der ein chinesischen Restaurant betreibt.


 
Der Italiener gegenüber wird von einem Inder betrieben, der Inder die Straße raus von einem afaik Thai. Wer den Thai 5 Blöcke weiter betreibt, weiß ich nicht genau - hätte nach Namen und Aussehen aber instinktiv China getippt. Die Dönerbude 100 m die Straße runter ist jedenfalls in deutscher Hand (ohne Spuren von Migrationshintergrund) und bei dem Fischimbiss, der hier an der Ostsee wohl als lokaler Geschäftszweig zählen kann, tippe ich auf türkisch- oder griechischstämmig.
Fazit:
Kulturelle Vorbehalte sind nicht unüberwindbar 




Yassen schrieb:


> Also es klappt ja gut mit tdem thread.



Bin auch positiv überrascht, dass es bislang noch kein geflame gab.
Wenn man bedenkt, dass dieses Forum in der Vergangenheit schon mehrere Hobby-Missionare angezogen hat...




X-CosmicBlue schrieb:


> Oaky, das ist krass und das wußte ich nicht.
> Aber es stellt sich die Frage, ob das für alle kirchlichen Einrichtungen gilt?



Es gilt mehr oder minder für alle. Selbst Kirchen (also die religiösen Bauwerke höchst selbst) können im Rahmen des Denkmalschutzes oder der Tourismusförderung so manches abgreifen. (Und, wie ich bei einer Suche zur Finanzierung des Kölner Doms -auf alle Fälle <30% aus kirchlichen Mitteln- gefunden habe, finanziert der Staat z.B. auch Bischofsschulen zu 90%[/url)
Gesamtzahlen gibt es leider nicht, da "die Kirche" ihre Elemente gerne einzeln firmieren lässt und auch selten die Zahlen öffentlich zugänglich macht, aber Schätzungen, die ich gelesen habe, laufen meist auf 60-80% staatliche Finanzierung im Schnitt über alle kirchlichen Einrichtungen hinaus. Unterm Strich würde es mich nicht wundern, wenn die Kirchen in Deutschland von ihrem eigenen Budget gerade eben so die Gotteshäuser als solche betreiben könnten.



> Gut, der Freistaat Bayern...das der eigene Wege geht. Ich kann Dir das Gegenbeispiel liefern: in Schleswig-Holstein werden die Pastoren von der Kirche bezahlt, nicht vom Land.



Und die Religionslehrer? 



> Also kann man diese Aussage nicht pauschalisieren.
> Das der Staat die Kirche subventioniert, bezweifel ich nicht. Mit wie vielen Millarden, weiß ich auch nicht. Aber ich behaupte mal, die Summe reicht nicht, um sämtliche kirchlichen Einrichtungen vollständig zu finanzieren.



Vollständig sicherlich nicht. Irgendwo müssen die Kirchensteuern ja dann doch hinfließen. Aber selbst wenn der Staat nur zu 50% beteiligt wäre, wäre das demokratisch nicht zu rechtfertigen. Man vergleiche das mal z.B. mit den Banken, denen der Staat mit afaik z.T. <20% ihres Jahresumsatzes als Garantie (nicht Zahlung!) unter die Arme gegriffen hat und wo vollkommen zu Recht gefordert wurde, dass er im Gegenzug Kontrollgewalten ausüben sollte.



> Hm, soweit ich weiß, staht die Kirche nicht über dem Grundgesetz. Sie hat nur ein eigenes Arbeitsrecht.



Das in Fragen der religiösen Diskriminierung bereits eine Ausnahme vom Grundgesetz darstellt. Wie weiter oben erwähnt gibt es für weitere Religionsgemeinschaften sogar noch deutlich heftigere Ausnahmen von deutlich basaleren Grundrechten - und diese kamen unter starker Mitwirkung der christlichen Kirchen zustande (so paradox das für manchen auch klingen mag, aber wenn es um die potentielle Einschränkung religiöser Sonderrechte geht, macht die Ökumene plötzlich ungeahnte Fortschritte...)



> Ich kann Dir noch ein anderes Beispiel geben, wo man vom Arbeitsgeber eingeschränkt wird:
> Als Polizist/Soldat darf man seine politische Meinung nur bedingt frei äußern. In diesen Berufen hat man "neutral" zu sein und jeder politischen Ausrichtung zu dienen, die gerade an der Macht ist und nicht nur der, die einem gefällt.



Iirc darf man außerhalb des Dienstes sehr wohl seine Meinung haben und äußern, solange diese verfassungskonform ist. Letzteres ist zwar auch noch eine kleine Einschränkung, aber durchaus angemessen für Personen, die diese Verfassung verteidigen sollen. Auf die Kirche übertragen ist das aber nicht mehr das Niveau einer z.B. Krankenschwester im christlichen Krankenhaus, sondern das Levels eines Priesters. Das für dessen Arbeit eine gewisse christliche Überzeugung Grundvorraussetzung ist, muss man wohl akzeptieren. Aber für einen Koch im Altersheim?

(Fällt mir auf: Eigentlich sind beide Einschränkungen inkompatibel. Da die Verfassung in Teilen dann doch vom christlichen Glauben abweicht und der dann umgekehrt deutlich von der Verfassung, dürften Personen entweder für den Kirchen- oder den Staatsdienst geeignet sein. Aber nie für beides. Ein z.B. Pastor als Bundespräsident müsste entweder exkommuniert oder wegen Meineids eingelocht werden, denn er kann nicht beide Versprechen halten.)



> Außerdem kannst Du es außerhalb von Bayern probieren. Viele müssen wegen ihres Jobs umziehen, dann wohl auch leider Du, oder?



"zieh doch weg, wenn dir die Kirche nicht passt, wir wollen hier nur Christen" ist nicht so ganz das, was das Grundgesetz mit Diskriminierungsfreiheit meint...



> Ja, aber wenn das der einzige Bereich ist, in dem die Kirche sich nicht dem Staat beugt, dann finde ich das nicht als ausreichend, zu behaupten, es gäbe keine Trennung zwischen Staat und Kirche.


 
Für "keine Trennung" reicht eine einzige Verbindung. Wers nicht glaubt kann ja mal eine winzige Verbindung zwischen einer Salzwasserlösung und dem Innenleben seines Rechners aufbauen


----------



## Yassen (12. Juli 2013)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und: Ganz allgemein wäre mal  festzuhalten, dass dank der gemeinsamen Wurzeln manch Jude oder Moslem  mehr und besser christliche Werte vermitteln könnte, als ein de-facto  Atheist, dem Religion egal ist und der die Konfession nur wegen seinen  Eltern im Ausweis stehen hat. Wenn kirchliche Einrichtungen also eine  faire, nicht diskrimmierende Auswahl treffen wollten (und bitte auf  eigene Kosten), dann sollten sie Eignungstests machen, aber nicht nach  Lippenbekennntnissen einstellen.



jein , denn die  Juden glauben nciht an das NeueTestament und die Moslems naja habe auch  andere ansichten als christen sie werden dir so manches sagen können und  so manches auch nicht


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bin auch positiv überrascht, dass es bislang noch kein geflame gab.
> Wenn man bedenkt, dass dieses Forum in der Vergangenheit schon mehrere Hobby-Missionare angezogen hat...


 
Wie darf ich das verstehen ?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Juli 2013)

Yassen schrieb:


> jein , denn die  Juden glauben nciht an das NeueTestament und die Moslems naja habe auch  andere ansichten als christen sie werden dir so manches sagen können und  so manches auch nicht



Klar. Aber beide werden dir mehr über die Botschaften von Moses und im zweiten Falle auch Jesu sagen können, als jemand, bei dem zwar "katholisch" im Pass steht, dessen Religion aber besser mit "Bier und Speed" beschrieben wäre. Trotzdem nehmen sich die Kirchen das Recht raus, ersteren einen Job zu verweigern.



> Wie darf ich das verstehen ?



So wie es dasteht: Bisherige Erfahrungen in diesem Forum hätten mehr Probleme mit einem derartigen Thema erwarten lassen.


----------



## MatzMaker (17. Juli 2013)

naja ... also viele vorsetze was unsere Verfassung angeht kamen teilweise auch aus den Gesetzen der Kriche ....
Ich denke man sollte Staat und Kirche durchaus differenzieren ... aber so einfach geht das nicht


----------

